# Todays Smoker workout



## pdigg (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey all -
Doing Salmon and Scallops today.
Using a mixture of Pecan and Alder for the wood. I have one foil pack of Alder, one of pecan, and to finish it off one with a mix. Dunno, sounded good and I figured I'd give it a try... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The salmon was rubbed with paprika, salt and lemon pepper. And then drizzled with melted butter and an asian ginger vinegrette dressing.

The scallops are obviously wrapped in bacon and skewered with a sprig of rosemary. Then I topped them with soy and honey.

Also doing marinated eggplant, squash and corn on the cob, but the picture of that was pretty dull looking..


----------



## bassman (Mar 30, 2008)

Good looking stuff!  I'll have to try the bacon wrapped scallops.    Keith


----------



## voldaddy (Mar 30, 2008)

PD, updates please! How was it? Sea scallops are probably me favorite seafood to eat, better than lobster to me. I drizzle olive oil and fresh squeezed lemon on mine and grill them up. q-view of finished product?


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 30, 2008)

Voldaddy - I second your taste buds on scallops and appreciate you adding y our recipe 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





PD - Q-VUE, Q-VUE, Q-VUE


----------



## voldaddy (Mar 30, 2008)

Sumo- great minds think alike! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  This is an amazingly simple recipe but it is delicious. They are wrapped in bacon, too. I grill them on metal skewers.

I second the Q-VIEW!!!

Come on PD, stop enjoying your feast while we salivate like Pavlov's dogs and post us some pics!


----------



## pdigg (Mar 30, 2008)

They look just about the same as when they started 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 so I wasn't going to post a picture... But man, they are GOOD.

I had them on for about 2.5 hours. Opened the smoker twice to spray the salmon, so I lost a lot of heat (stupid me put the salmon and scallops on the lower rack).

Outside has a nice flavor, and "skin" on it. Inside has great texture...

Rosemary infused itself nicely also.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow, great work. I bet it was tastey.
Andy.


----------



## voldaddy (Apr 2, 2008)

Well PD, you go and ruin a good thread with that nasty avatar...


----------



## master_dman (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm so happy I found this forum. 

I can't count the number of great smoking ideas I've gotten.


----------



## pdigg (Apr 2, 2008)

Hahaha!! 
Sorry to ruin it for you. Guess we are not going to be Q'ing together any time soon eh? :-)

Here, is this one better?


----------

